# Sparging With Hot Tap Water



## deevee (21/3/09)

Hello brewers,

For years I have been using the batch sparge method which works well but I usually heat my sparge water in the HLT. I'm thinking since my house tap water is around 70c, can I just use the Hot Tap water instead so I can cut my brewing day shorter. I figure that maybe a reason to not use it is scaling from the tap but really does it make any difference?

Any brewers who out there who do use the House Hot Tap water?

Your help is appeciated.

cheers 

Deevee


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/09)

Do it all the time, and for my strike water as well. The strike water I adjust with that 5.2 PH stabilizer plus a bit of calcium and magnesium when doing ales.

I BIAB so dont sparge as such but do a small mashout, using the tap water as well boosted a bit in a stockpot.

In my case, as the old tv ad:

_Don't you think yer orta'
get yer ot water

free from Solahart and the sun _


----------



## razE (21/3/09)

I assume you fill your hot liqour tun from the tap so i dont see why it makes a difference other than your temps may not be quite right.


----------



## Mantis (21/3/09)

If your water supply is ok then why not. But then I also BIAB and dont sparge

Our water is shite so it doesnt go anywhere near my brews


----------

